
Wapp – A Web-Application Framework for Tcl - Tomte
https://wapp.tcl.tk/home/doc/trunk/README.md
======
cmacleod4
Richard Hipp presented this at the recent EuroTcl meeting -
[https://ssl.webpack.de/www.eurotcl.eu/program.html#Hipp](https://ssl.webpack.de/www.eurotcl.eu/program.html#Hipp)

